# Sanyo DP52848 52 in. LCD



## gomer99 (Jan 30, 2010)

Has worked perfectly for 17 months, until last week.
When turned on, screen is dead and no audio.
DISH box, antenna, DVD -- input doesn't matter.
The little blue box that jumps around saying "no input" isn't there, either.

All is does is sit and flash the green "on" indicator light.
All connections are clean and secure.

Yes, microsoft folks, I have re-booted it and it is plugged in :>)

HELP


----------



## rb0746 (Feb 18, 2010)

gomer99 said:


> Has worked perfectly for 17 months, until last week.
> When turned on, screen is dead and no audio.
> DISH box, antenna, DVD -- input doesn't matter.
> The little blue box that jumps around saying "no input" isn't there, either.


Time to open it up take some pics of the boards for us to see that should be your 1st step


----------

